# Welch's Concord and Niagara



## gfrank07 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm starting to ponder how I would like to back-sweeten my 1 gallon batches of concord and niagara. I used 2 11.2 oz cans of frozen juice concentrate for each. A lot of people use 3 cans. When I back-sweeten (after adding k-meta and sorbate), should I add another can along with some additional sugar or just sugar only? Anyone with experience with Welch's wine have a strategy? I'm thinking I want to add another can because of the whole "tastes like everclear and grape juice" criticism this wine commonly gets.


----------



## BobF (Jul 2, 2010)

gfrank07 said:


> I'm starting to ponder how I would like to back-sweeten my 1 gallon batches of concord and niagara. I used 2 11.2 oz cans of frozen juice concentrate for each. A lot of people use 3 cans. When I back-sweeten (after adding k-meta and sorbate), should I add another can along with some additional sugar or just sugar only? Anyone with experience with Welch's wine have a strategy? I'm thinking I want to add another can because of the whole "tastes like everclear and grape juice" criticism this wine commonly gets.


 
I don't use concentrate when I make Concord and Black Cherry/Concord. I use the full strength juice. I don't have any need to add more juice when backsweetening - full flavor is there already, so I use simple syrup to sweeten.

If you use enough concentrate to get back to full juice for ferment, you shouldn't have a problem with flavor.

Also, SG will have a huge impact on how much flavor comes through. I do my Welch's wines @1085 as they always ferment dry. If you're starting higher with weak juice, then that explains the "everclear in juice" results.


----------



## gfrank07 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Bob, I believe 2 cans makes 96 oz of full strength juice. Therefore, adding a third can will result in 144 oz of full strength juice, slightly more than a gallon. I will probably taste the final product and add half a can or so to my desired taste. Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## BobF (Jul 2, 2010)

gfrank07 said:


> Thanks Bob, I believe 2 cans makes 96 oz of full strength juice. Therefore, adding a third can will result in 144 oz of full strength juice, slightly more than a gallon. I will probably taste the final product and add half a can or so to my desired taste. Hopefully that will do the trick.


 
Doing things to your own taste is always the correct answer!

Good luck


----------



## gfrank07 (Jul 26, 2010)

So I sorbated and added k-meta about two weeks ago. Added some bentonite a few days ago and finally racked it one final time. The taste is exactly where I want it! but I have exactly one gallon (the carboy is slightly bigger than one gallon) and it does not fully reach the neck of the carboy. My question, must I top this wine off if I plan on bottling it in 3-4 days? Right now it is in its own refrigerator capped so the tartrates can down a bit. I really don't want to top it off unless it is completely necessary so any advice on this would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 26, 2010)

3 or 4 days shouldn't hurt it. Much longer and you might want to add sterilized marbles or move it to a gallon jug.


----------

